# Scrotes throwing snowballs at cars



## Khamelion (Jan 31, 2015)

Came back from the range the other night, a little snow had fallen, just enough for the local scrotes in Throckley to make snow balls, as I came off the round about I saw the large group, about 10 of them of which two had snowballs ready. Sure enough they hit my car as I drove past.

So I braked hard, reversed back up the main road, bit daft and before anyone has a go, the road was empty bar me.

I'm fairly sure they weren't banking on me stopping, but it had the effect of them scattering pretty quick, I was never going to get out my car and confront them, but just me reversing had the desired effect, especially as one of the group on his mountain bike, as he tried to pedal away, slipped in the snow and came all of a clatter, which did make me chuckle, what was better though is that all his mates left him on the ground to pick his bike up while they were legging it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 1, 2015)

Kids these days eh. 
Come on mate they threw snowballs,not Molotov cocktails.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 1, 2015)

If its just snow not the worst thing kids can do though if it catches you by surprise it can be a shock, which in snowy conditions can be dangerous.

There were some kids a couple of years ago who where chucking snowballs with granite chips in side .... not the smarted thing to do.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 1, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			If its just snow not the worst thing kids can do though if it catches you by surprise it can be a shock, which in snowy conditions can be dangerous.

There were some kids a couple of years ago who where chucking snowballs with granite chips in side .... not the smarted thing to do.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree it could be dangerous. 
But it's just kids being kids IMO.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 1, 2015)

shock horror!

Children have fun in the snow and throw snowballs at passing cars!

Lighten up, you were young once.


----------



## dewsweeper (Feb 1, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yes I agree it could be dangerous. 
But it's just kids being kids IMO.
		
Click to expand...

I am 75 and must be a 'scrote' as I remember ,as a boy throwing snowballs at almost everything that moved,cyclists,neighbours even my Dad if I felt I could outrun him!!
It is what kids do.
Dewsweeper


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 1, 2015)

Off topic -My son's teacher had a word with me the other day,apparently she heard him using bad language.
When I asked her what he said she said'Crap'.
I honestly didn't know what to say.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 1, 2015)

dewsweeper said:



			I am 75 and must be a 'scrote' as I remember ,as a boy throwing snowballs at almost everything that moved,cyclists,neighbours even my Dad if I felt I could outrun him!!
It is what kids do.
Dewsweeper
		
Click to expand...

I'm not quite the same age but also wear the scrote badge with pride. If it moved it got a snowball, and if it didn't move it was fair game too. After many years I feel its important to come clean and clear my conscience. Yes it was me that piled the snow 4' up the front door that saw a mini avalanche up the hallway when the door was opened.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 1, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			I'm not quite the same age but also wear the scrote badge with pride. If it moved it got a snowball, and if it didn't move it was fair game too. After many years I feel its important to come clean and clear my conscience. Yes it was me that piled the snow 4' up the front door that saw a mini avalanche up the hallway when the door was opened.
		
Click to expand...

I would be amazed to fin anyone who didnt throw snowballs at someone - i got belted taking my clubs from the car yesterday by a bunch of kids - the response was to throw a load back at them :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 1, 2015)

Anyone else's have a catapult & pen knife when in their youth?


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes indeed, I was young once, but with my dad being a policeman, doing stuff I knew was wrong was a big no no, I couldn't have imagined the consequences of being brought home by another policeman. 

Saying it's only snow and the kids are just having fun, but it's not a snowball, it's not something which they think "Oooo a car I'll pick up this snow and throw it at it as it passes", no, said snowball will have been picked up well before any car passes, and moulded, compacted turning said snowball from something fairly soft to a hard ball that could do some serious damage.

Kids having fun in the snow is one thing, but a gang of 10 or more waiting for cars to pass so they can purposely pelt them is something entirely different.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 1, 2015)

Snowball fights can escalate though. Over 30 years ago when the pubs were emptying on a Sunday evening a few lads went across the road into the church yard and started throwing snowballs at passing cars and other people coming out of the pub. It looked great fun and the group grew to about 50 until a couple of police came along. They were greeted by a hail of snowballs and things escalated until it became a pitch battle with about 20 police officers that lasted for half an hour and four arrests.

Going back to the OP, he saw the kids there so should have expected what he received and as long as it was just snow, just laughed it off. Reversing back into the situation could have made things a whole lot worse.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 1, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Yes indeed, I was young once, but with my dad being a policeman, doing stuff I knew was wrong was a big no no, I couldn't have imagined the consequences of being brought home by another policeman. 

Saying it's only snow and the kids are just having fun, but it's not a snowball, it's not something which they think "Oooo a car I'll pick up this snow and throw it at it as it passes", no, said snowball will have been picked up well before any car passes, and moulded, compacted turning said snowball from something fairly soft to a hard ball that could do some serious damage.

Kids having fun in the snow is one thing, but a gang of 10 or more waiting for cars to pass so they can purposely pelt them is something entirely different.
		
Click to expand...

Get a life!


----------



## Captainron (Feb 1, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Anyone else's have a catapult & pen knife when in their youth?
		
Click to expand...

Plus a BB, Spud and Pellet Gun.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 1, 2015)

Captainron said:



			Plus a BB, Spud and Pellet Gun.
		
Click to expand...

Remember the gat gun? 
Springs in them was lethal.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 1, 2015)

Nothing wrong with giving the kids a bit of a scare - everyone getting nostalgic about our own escapades, don't you recall that having to peg it round the corner when an adult reacted was part of the fun?

It can be taken a little too far though ... I think shooting them is perhaps an over-reaction: http://www.ydr.com/crime/ci_27384475/police-teen-shot-saturday-afternoon-york


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 1, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Get a life!
		
Click to expand...

So a kid throws a snowball at an unsuspecting driver, shock of the impact causes the driver to have an accident , still just a bit of harmless fun?

Doing anything that has the potential to distract someone in charge of a tonne of metal moving at 30mph is utterly stupid.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 1, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			So a kid throws a snowball at an unsuspecting driver, shock of the impact causes the driver to have an accident , still just a bit of harmless fun?

Doing anything that has the potential to distract someone in charge of a tonne of metal moving at 30mph is utterly stupid.
		
Click to expand...

Can see what your occupation is/was. 

That really is desperate, unless of course there are a number of incidents where the throwing of a snowball has led to an accident.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 1, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Can see what your occupation is/was. 

That really is desperate, unless of course there are a number of incidents where the throwing of a snowball has led to an accident.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.thestar.co.uk/news/local/sheffield-teenager-s-crash-shock-after-snowball-thrown-1-5408879

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-south-scotland-20592422

http://www.hartlepoolmail.co.uk/news/local/snowball-throwing-youths-cause-car-crash-1-1006143

https://www.facebook.com/ForthValleyPoliceDivision/posts/794340333937220


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://www.thestar.co.uk/news/local/sheffield-teenager-s-crash-shock-after-snowball-thrown-1-5408879

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-south-scotland-20592422

http://www.hartlepoolmail.co.uk/news/local/snowball-throwing-youths-cause-car-crash-1-1006143

https://www.facebook.com/ForthValleyPoliceDivision/posts/794340333937220

Click to expand...

Unbelievable :rofl:


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 1, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Unbelievable :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

10 year old girl in hospital? Yeah, hilarious


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://www.thestar.co.uk/news/local/sheffield-teenager-s-crash-shock-after-snowball-thrown-1-5408879

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-south-scotland-20592422

http://www.hartlepoolmail.co.uk/news/local/snowball-throwing-youths-cause-car-crash-1-1006143

https://www.facebook.com/ForthValleyPoliceDivision/posts/794340333937220

Click to expand...

Sorry but still no evidence beyond four cases where drivers are claiming that their accident was not their fault, they may be right but I have never yet heard anybody unreservedly admit that they were responsible for an RTA.

This post actually reflects how "precious" people now are about their cars.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 1, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			10 year old girl in hospital? Yeah, hilarious

Click to expand...

I was laughing at how Quick Phil was to come up with the links,so wind your neck in pal :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 1, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Sorry but still no evidence beyond four cases where drivers are claiming that their accident was not their fault, they may be right but I have never yet heard anybody unreservedly admit that they were responsible for an RTA.

This post actually reflects how "precious" people now are about their cars.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but they are accidents caused by someone throwing a snowball at a car - which is what you stated in your post. - when something hits the car maybe they had a natural reaction to swerve or it blocked their view on the windscreen - one of those actually ended up with a 10 year old in hospital.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but they are accidents caused by someone throwing a snowball at a car - which is what you stated in your post. - when something hits the car maybe they had a natural reaction to swerve or it blocked their view on the windscreen - one of those actually ended up with a 10 year old in hospital.
		
Click to expand...

No. 

They are accidents where the drivers claim to have been distracted by snowballs. 

Of course no one would ever make up an excuse would they?

BTW have you changed your position since Post #9?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 1, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			No. 

They are accidents where the drivers claim to have been distracted by snowballs. 

Of course no one would ever make up an excuse would they?
		
Click to expand...

Are you being serious ?

What position did i have in post 9 ?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are you being serious ?

What position did i have in post 9 ?
		
Click to expand...

Perfectly serious.

In which of the four cases is there any confirmation of the driver's claim to have been distracted. Drivers can lose control for any number of reasons, particularly in winter conditions. Better to blame a snowball than admit to driving too fast for the conditions.

As for #9, you quite clearly suggest that, by returning fire, you saw it as harmless fun.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 1, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Perfectly serious.

In which of the four cases is there any confirmation of the driver's claim to have been distracted. Drivers can lose control for any number of reasons, particularly in winter conditions. Better to blame a snowball than admit to driving too fast for the conditions.

As for #9, you quite clearly suggest that, by returning fire, you saw it as harmless fun.
		
Click to expand...

So every single one of those people made up the story depsite witness reports of kids and two cars involved and various other people in the cars - as well as the police getting involved and putting out statements. Clutching at straws 

And in post 9 my story was about kids throwing a snowball at me whilst walking and me throwing them back -no suggesting that throwing snowballs at moving cars is harmless fun. If you cant see how dangerous i could possibly be then im amazed. Anything that hits a moving car can shock someone into a natural reflex reaction.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 1, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Get a life!
		
Click to expand...

I have got one thank you.



MetalMickie said:



			This post actually reflects how "precious" people now are about their cars.
		
Click to expand...

I am quite keen on my car, it's not flash, but it was brand new 2yrs ago when I bought it and don't see why some little scrote should potentially damage something I've worked damn hard for, just so he can have a bit of fun.

And off topic, while at H4H this year, on the way into fleet, I had my drivers window down, and someone from the side of the road threw a conker at the car, had the window been up, no issue, bang and bounced off, but because it was down it hit me in the shoulder, no harm done, no accident, but had that been thrown a little harder or the timing been different it could've hit me in the face, hell if it had hit me in the eye I could've been blinded. A little OTT and dramatic, I don't think so.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So every single one of those people made up the story depsite witness reports of kids and two cars involved and various other people in the cars - as well as the police getting involved and putting out statements. Clutching at straws 

And in post 9 my story was about kids throwing a snowball at me whilst walking and me throwing them back -no suggesting that throwing snowballs at moving cars is harmless fun. If you cant see how dangerous i could possibly be then im amazed. Anything that hits a moving car can shock someone into a natural reflex reaction.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone that easily shocked or distracted should perhaps question whether they should be driving in the first place. Better ban radios and music in cars,

I wonder how many of those that claim a snowball is potentially a major distraction would answer their 'phone whilst driving, hands-free or not.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 1, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			And off topic, while at H4H this year, on the way into fleet, I had my drivers window down, and someone from the side of the road threw a conker at the car, had the window been up, no issue, bang and bounced off, but because it was down it hit me in the shoulder, no harm done, no accident, but had that been thrown a little harder or the timing been different it could've hit me in the face, hell if it had hit me in the eye I could've been blinded. A little OTT and dramatic, I don't think so.
		
Click to expand...

Good job a bee or wasp didn't get in, it might have stung you!

And I was accused of clutching at straws.!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 1, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Anyone that easily shocked or distracted should perhaps question whether they should be driving in the first place. Better ban radios and music in cars,

I wonder how many of those that claim a snowball is potentially a major distraction would answer their 'phone whilst driving, hands-free or not.
		
Click to expand...

Its totally irrelevant to the discussion bring mobile phones or radios etc into it - when something smashes into your windscreen or into the drivers window your reflexes have a natural reaction. 


Someone threw snowballs at a car and a little car ended up in hospital - that points out the potential dangers


----------



## stevelev (Feb 1, 2015)

We used to play magic rope.....
 Gang of us would wait next to the road half the group eachside.   When the car approached we would pretend we had a rope and act as if we pulled on it so the car would slow not wanting to hit us.  We'd then throw big buds at the car just to get a chase.

If y3our dad was a copper we would terrorise them, we would go downto the the local bobby station and throw stuff at the windows to get a chase. Even more so in the winter then a gang of us would snow ball them, 9/10 they would just have a snowball fight and send us on our way.

I wont say what we did to grumps like you.....well ok I will.  We used to cover their car glass with yoghurt, bud their windows then when they came out throw water then flour bombs at them.  Our favourite was choo choo as he was steaming everytime we got him.

Then their was stamp the doggy, were we would put dog muck in a load of news paper, set fire to it then knock on the door. Most of the time without thinking they would open the door, stamp the fire out then walk dog muck in thr house,   oh what a laugh...haha haha


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 1, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Anyone that easily shocked or distracted should perhaps question whether they should be driving in the first place. Better ban radios and music in cars,

I wonder how many of those that claim a snowball is potentially a major distraction would answer their 'phone whilst driving, hands-free or not.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps you should the some of the articles before posting:-

"TEENAGE driver Gemma Battersby is in shock today after swerving her car and crashing into another motorist when she was *hit in the face *by a snowball thrown by a group of boys."

Perhaps being hit in the face isn't distraction enough for you



MetalMickie said:



			Good job a bee or wasp didn't get in, it might have stung you!

And I was accused of clutching at straws.!!
		
Click to expand...

Why would I be clutching at straws at an event which did happen and when an insect gets into the car, just open the window and it'll fly out.


----------



## c1973 (Feb 1, 2015)

Our favourite was to use the roadworks traffic signs (when available) to divert unsuspecting (non local) drivers down a couple of streets straight back to where they started. 
Another was to stand at the newly installed crossing and press the button when we saw a car coming.

Oh the fun.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 1, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Perhaps you should the some of the articles before posting:-

"TEENAGE driver Gemma Battersby is in shock today after swerving her car and crashing into another motorist when she was *hit in the face *by a snowball thrown by a group of boys."

Perhaps being hit in the face isn't distraction enough for you.
		
Click to expand...

I have read the article and I see no corroboration of the driver's story.

I do, however, see a young, inexperienced driver who has badly damaged a car that her mother has paid for.

Neither you nor I know the facts of this case, only what was printed in the newspaper (that does not make it a fact).


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 1, 2015)

There was a young girl on one of those police camera action shows who had veered into the barrier on the motorway,she claimed a rabbit had run out in front of her car. 
It was obvious she was making it up,the Police suspected she had been using her phone. 
The only reason they didn't check her phone records was because no one was hurt. 
I'm not saying the girl hit by the snowball was lying,but you never know.


----------



## c1973 (Feb 1, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			There was a young girl on one of those police camera action shows who had veered into the barrier on the motorway,she claimed a rabbit had run out in front of her car. 
It was obvious she was making it up,the Police suspected she had been using her phone. 
The only reason they didn't check her phone records was because no one was hurt. 
I'm not saying the girl hit by the snowball was lying,but you never know.
		
Click to expand...


Maybe a rabbit threw one at her? 



Window down, icy conditions, hmmmm, Smoking? Window not cleared properly? It's possible.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 1, 2015)

it is sad that now the society we live in mean people are immediately suspicious of the person driving - no trust that she is possibly telling the truth


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 1, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Maybe a rabbit threw one at her? 

Pahahaha I can actually see it.

Window down, icy conditions, hmmmm, Smoking? Window not cleared properly? It's possible.
		
Click to expand...

P
Pahahaha I can actually see it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			it is sad that now the society we live in mean people are immediately suspicious of the person driving - no trust that she is possibly telling the truth
		
Click to expand...

Let me guess,you believe everything people tell you? 
You do seem to have had a change of heart about throwing snowballs. 
You could have done serious damage throwing snowballs back at those kids. 
A quick google search would probably come up with people injured by snowballs.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 1, 2015)

Harmless fun it is indeed. Why only last week one jolly little chap hit the side of my car with what can only be described as an hilarious ice ball. The harmless result was a dent and scratch down to the metal that cost me nearly Â£300 to get repaired. My sides were splitting as I paid the bill.

Glad it was just them being little scamps...


----------



## stevelev (Feb 1, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Harmless fun it is indeed. Why only last week one jolly little chap hit the side of my car with what can only be described as an hilarious ice ball. The harmless result was a dent and scratch down to the metal that cost me nearly Â£300 to get repaired. My sides were splitting as I paid the bill.

Glad it was just them being little scamps...
		
Click to expand...

See we can all see the funny side of things


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 1, 2015)

Can't believe anyone thinks it's acceptable to throw anything at a moving vehicle. Just dangerous and downright stupid.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 1, 2015)

At least it was just snow. Been known for the kids around here to throw snowballs with stones inside at both cars and passers by.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 1, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			This post actually reflects how "precious" people now are about their cars.
		
Click to expand...

So if some little toe rag hits your car with an ice ball and puts a decent dent in it, or breaks a window, you'll just laugh it off at the risk of being a bit 'precious'?
People spend a hell of a lot of money on cars, what gives someone the right to potentially damage it in the name of fun?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 1, 2015)

Are we talking snow balls or solid balls of ice here?


----------



## Leereed (Feb 1, 2015)

Once driving past a group of lads and BANG something hits car. I stop and reverse up.they start to run away mate in car say it's him in red. I get out and chase him and catch him.drag him to car and ask him which panel his head wants to go through. He cry's like a girl and says sorry about a 100 times.lesson learned I think.


----------



## c1973 (Feb 1, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Are we talking snow balls or solid balls of ice here?
		
Click to expand...


Ninja style throwing 'ice' balls with sharpened granite studs I think.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 1, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Ninja style throwing 'ice' balls with sharpened granite studs I think. 

Click to expand...

Thrown by rabbits


----------



## stevelev (Feb 1, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Can't believe anyone thinks it's acceptable to throw anything at a moving vehicle. Just dangerous and downright stupid.
		
Click to expand...

I've thrown a finger when almost run over by people speeding several times, Is that wrong??


----------



## c1973 (Feb 1, 2015)

Kids prepare to 'snowball' cars of unsuspecting members of golfing community.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Maybe a rabbit threw one at her? 

Click to expand...

Don't tell me, it threw the snowball and then hared off into the distance ......    coat please.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 2, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			but I have never yet heard anybody unreservedly admit that they were responsible for an RTA.
		
Click to expand...

I've been in half a dozen minor crashes (one was my fault) and one major smash (wasn't my fault) - In every single case the person who'd made a mistake and caused the crash admitted it straight away - it's not worth the hassle of lying.


----------



## c1973 (Feb 2, 2015)

davidy233 said:



*I've been in half a dozen minor crashes *(one was my fault) and one major smash (wasn't my fault) - In every single case the person who'd made a mistake and caused the crash admitted it straight away - it's not worth the hassle of lying.
		
Click to expand...


Bit of a Jonah?  Maybe best to get the bus,  might be safer.


----------



## JCW (Feb 2, 2015)

Snowballs is that all , They threw everything at me including Fridges and arm chair , loads of rocks and bricks , you got off light , like the bit where they legged it and come up in a heap


----------



## moogie (Feb 2, 2015)

JCW said:



			Snowballs is that all , They threw everything at me including Fridges and arm chair , loads of rocks and bricks , you got off light , like the bit where they legged it and come up in a heap
		
Click to expand...


They threw fridges at you in your car......??....!!!
Team of body building youngsters....??.....heavy them fridges......


----------



## JCW (Feb 2, 2015)

moogie said:



			They threw fridges at you in your car......??....!!!
Team of body building youngsters....??.....heavy them fridges......

Click to expand...

I was a Train Driver and had many things chucked at the Train , Blame it on the poor education of the kids , got lucky with the fridge , that was on the line going to Huddersfield , about a mile from ,coming from manchester in the 80s


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2015)

all that stuff getting thrown at people... spare a thought for Tom Jones


----------



## Tiger man (Feb 2, 2015)

First time I have took any notice of this section really did not know what to expect. . But wow great entertainment never thought I would be reading a heated debate on snow ball throwing in my spare time, must be something more productive I could be doing though!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 2, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Off topic -My son's teacher had a word with me the other day,apparently she heard him using bad language.
When I asked her what he said she said'Crap'.
I honestly didn't know what to say.
		
Click to expand...

My grandson got told off for saying 'damn'.....quality lad:lol:


----------



## Snelly (Feb 2, 2015)

This thread is a great read.  

Millions of snowballs thrown in the last week in the uk and the precious mummy's boys of the GM forum manage to find a gripe about it.  Pathetic. 

Go and see your therapists and tell them all about it. Regress to that day when the naughty boys put snow down your back when you were 9. How traumatic. 

Chucking snowballs at cars is great fun and has no downside, unless you're a complete wimp. Or a grown up wimp that is now a killjoy.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 2, 2015)

Snelly said:



			This thread is a great read.  

Millions of snowballs thrown in the last week in the uk and the precious mummy's boys of the GM forum manage to find a gripe about it.  Pathetic. 

Go and see your therapists and tell them all about it. Regress to that day when the naughty boys put snow down your back when you were 9. How traumatic. 

*Chucking snowballs at cars is great fun and has no downside,*unless you're a complete wimp. Or a grown up wimp that is now a killjoy.....
		
Click to expand...

Until a ten year old little girl ends up in hospital


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			My grandson got told off for saying 'damn'.....quality lad:lol:
		
Click to expand...

  Add Busters and he's ok.:smirk:


----------



## Snelly (Feb 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Until a ten year old little girl ends up in hospital
		
Click to expand...

Exception that proves the rule. Accidents happen to ten year olds all the time in all weathers.  

The media manage to find one story on the evils of snow for miserable sods to lap up and preach to the masses.  What about the other side of the story with thousands of children laughing and having fun in the most exciting weather for children that we get in the UK?  

PM me your address and next time it snows, I will come up with my kids and pelt you to smithereens.


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 3, 2015)

I love how someone in the thread said that if you are easily shocked, you shouldn't be driving.  How often have you been driving down a road, and something as small as a stone can flick off the car in front and smacks into your windscreen and make a loud noise.  It startles you...and I sure as hell jump a little bit as it catches me off guard.  Things should not be thrown at moving cars. End.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Feb 3, 2015)

Wabinez said:



			I love how someone in the thread said that if you are easily shocked, you shouldn't be driving.  How often have you been driving down a road, and something as small as a stone can flick off the car in front and smacks into your windscreen and make a loud noise.  It startles you...and I sure as hell jump a little bit as it catches me off guard.  Things should not be thrown at moving cars. End.
		
Click to expand...

Have you crashed your car while that happens?

Throwing snowballs at a car is fine as long as:
a) it isn't thrown at the windscreen when the car is travelling at speed/on a busy road
b) the snowball isn't hard enough to dent a car/have a rock in the middle.

If we're going down the route of "things that have put a 10 year old girl in hospital being banned" then let's get rid of cars altogether.


----------



## Piece (Feb 3, 2015)

In the perfect, harmonious nirvana world, throwing snowballs at cars shouldn't happen. But it does, so man-up, deal with it. <First World problems>


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 3, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Exception that proves the rule. Accidents happen to ten year olds all the time in all weathers.  

The media manage to find one story on the evils of snow for miserable sods to lap up and preach to the masses.  What about the other side of the story with thousands of children laughing and having fun in the most exciting weather for children that we get in the UK?  

PM me your address and next time it snows, I will come up with my kids and pelt you to smithereens.
		
Click to expand...

I have no issues at all with kids having snowball fights - it's great fun and been involved in them as a kid and an adult 

But throwing them at moving cars is going to have danger associated with it - I posted 4 stories of car crashes caused by someone throwing snowballs at cars 

It's not fun for the parents of that little girl who ended up in hospital , it's not fun for the other people who have a crash.

It's fun to have a snowball fight and great seeing kids laughing and enjoying themselves - but teenagers lining up to throw at moving cars - that's not fun for everyone and can cause harm.


----------



## c1973 (Feb 3, 2015)

Fascinating how throwing snowballs at a car has got folks frothing at the mouth and quite possibly harbouring private thoughts of breaking out the pitchforks and bringing back the birch for the responsible rapscallions. Yet a thread where grown men smash the windows of a mini bus and smack a 10 yr old boy in the face with a bottle, doing serious damage and puting him in hospital, does not merit the same (or any) condemnation. 

Some folks with weird priorities on what's right and wrong on this forum it would seem. Is it indicative of the golfing community at large do you think, or just a peculiarity of the forum? 



It's weans chucking snawbaws fps!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 3, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Fascinating how throwing snowballs at a car has got folks frothing at the mouth and quite possibly harbouring private thoughts of breaking out the pitchforks and bringing back the birch for the responsible rapscallions. Yet a thread where grown men smash the windows of a mini bus and smack a 10 yr old boy in the face with a bottle, doing serious damage and puting him in hospital, does not merit the same (or any) condemnation. 

Some folks with weird priorities on what's right and wrong on this forum it would seem. Is it indicative of the golfing community at large do you think, or just a peculiarity of the forum? 



It's weans chucking snawbaws fps!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry haven't seen anything about 10 year old in hospital after s bottle in his face but that doesn't mean people think it's ok ?!? 

Have people said its right for that to happen ? If not then maybe don't judge them would be the best road to take.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 3, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Fascinating how throwing snowballs at a car has got folks frothing at the mouth and quite possibly harbouring private thoughts of breaking out the pitchforks and bringing back the birch for the responsible rapscallions. Yet a thread where grown men smash the windows of a mini bus and smack a 10 yr old boy in the face with a bottle, doing serious damage and puting him in hospital, does not merit the same (or any) condemnation. 

Some folks with weird priorities on what's right and wrong on this forum it would seem. Is it indicative of the golfing community at large do you think, or just a peculiarity of the forum? 



It's weans chucking snawbaws fps!
		
Click to expand...

Why drag other subject matter into a post about throwing snowballs at cars and the consequences of those actions? The point you make while disgraceful and in no way should be condoned is irrelevant to my original post.

Your second point about 'folks with weird priorities on what's right and wrong', my original post had no priorities, it is on one subject "Scrotes throwing snowballs at cars", it's a single subject for discussion in the appropriate out of bounds section with the GM forum, for which it has sparked an interesting debate, with as ever the GM community divided in opinion and for the most part we have 8 pages of civilised banter.


----------



## c1973 (Feb 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry haven't seen anything about 10 year old in hospital after s bottle in his face but that doesn't mean people think it's ok ?!? 

Have people said its right for that to happen ? If not then maybe don't judge them would be the best road to take.
		
Click to expand...

Like I say, fascinating. 


We judge people everyday regardless of quantity or quality of information, whether we care to admit it or not, it's how opinions are formed. 

I'm a big boy, I'm well aware of which road I should/shouldn't take. But advice is always received with the same courtesy it's imparted with. :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 3, 2015)

We aren't talking about Jolly Capers on the heath here,with young children Tossing fluffy Snowballs inbetween Eating Their Waitrose Gooseberry and Cinnamon Yoghurts with mummy.

Im taking it the OP is about gangs of black clad Teenage Scrotes in a rough arse part of town with no respect for anything Hardballing Rock hard Snowballs into anything that moves.

If it happens to you and you get home with a bit dent in your door and your happy with that and the repair bill because "it's just the local Scallys having a bit of fun"  then Theres no problem is there.:thup:



Id be more than a bit Pissed off though!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 3, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Like I say, fascinating. 


We judge people everyday regardless of quantity or quality of information, whether we care to admit it or not, it's how opinions are formed. 

I'm a big boy, I'm well aware of which road I should/shouldn't take. But advice is always received with the same courtesy it's imparted with. :thup:



Click to expand...

Is there a thread that I have missed or something ? 

Is there a thread where you want us all to go to condemn some actions ?

If a young lad has been hurt with a bottle in his face then that's disgusting and wrong and I hope they get the person who did it 

I have my priorities fine thanks but don't think it is fair to judge others because of what they haven't said


----------



## c1973 (Feb 3, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Why drag other subject matter into a post about throwing snowballs at cars and the consequences of those actions? The point you make while disgraceful and in no way should be condoned is irrelevant to my original post.

Your second point about 'folks with weird priorities on what's right and wrong', my original post had no priorities, it is on one subject "Scrotes throwing snowballs at cars", it's a single subject for discussion in the appropriate out of bounds section with the GM forum, for which it has sparked an interesting debate, with as ever the GM community divided in opinion and for the most part we have 8 pages of civilised banter.
		
Click to expand...

The point is extremely relevant.  

Throwing things at cars seemed to be the main thrust of this thread. I merely alluded to a thread with a similar content (but more serious consequences I'd say), drawing comparison between the two. 

Like I said before. I found it fascinating. Surely that's not a problem? 


Maybe you could let me know what's allowable on your threads in future though, that way I won't divert from the 'banter'. 


Carry on.


----------



## c1973 (Feb 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is there a thread that I have missed or something ? 

Is there a thread where you want us all to go to condemn some actions ?

If a young lad has been hurt with a bottle in his face then that's disgusting and wrong and I hope they get the person who did it 

I have my priorities fine thanks but don't think it is fair to judge others because of what they haven't said
		
Click to expand...

Don't get your knickers in a twist LP. I was genuinely fascinated by my general perception and voiced (typed) my thoughts as such. It's no biggie, it's what I thought folks did on a forum. 



Anyway, apparently I'm off track so I'll let it slide, and everyone can carry on the 'banter'.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 3, 2015)

I guess there's middle ground in most things, i.e. fluffy snowball = no real harm done apart from what the.... was that, but block of ice = pure vandalism.

How about a bit of reflection/balance to the absolute no brigade? Someone falls of a bike and breaks their wrist = bans bikes. Someone breaks a leg playing football = ban football. Someone breaks an arm playing rugby = ban rugby... life's little scrapes happen, and wrapping in cotton wool isn't needed.

A nanny state we don't need, but I agree that some education wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 3, 2015)

I blame the parents!


----------



## c1973 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			I guess there's middle ground in most things, i.e. fluffy snowball = no real harm done apart from what the.... was that, but block of ice = pure vandalism.

How about a bit of reflection/balance to the absolute no brigade? Someone falls of a bike and breaks their wrist = bans bikes. Someone breaks a leg playing football = ban football. Someone breaks an arm playing rugby = ban rugby... *life's little scrapes happen, and wrapping in cotton wool isn't needed.
*
A nanny state we don't need, but I agree that some education wouldn't go amiss.
		
Click to expand...

I tend to agree with that. Fun can (unfortunately) go wrong on occasion.  

As a wise man once said, 'when life hands you melons, make melonade!'.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 3, 2015)

c1973 said:



			The point is extremely relevant.  

Throwing things at cars seemed to be the main thrust of this thread. I merely alluded to a thread with a similar content (but more serious consequences I'd say), drawing comparison between the two. 

Like I said before. I found it fascinating. Surely that's not a problem? 


Maybe you could let me know what's allowable on your threads in future though, that way I won't divert from the 'banter'. 


Carry on.  

Click to expand...

No, throwing 'Things' as you put it at cars is not 'the main thrust of this thread', my OP was about and I'll repeat the subject title again "Scrotes throwing SNOWBALLS at cars", so your post about a 10yr getting hit by a bottle while sad and sickening bears no relevance to my original post. The only comparison is that someone threw something towards a vehicle, after that your point and subject go way off on a tangent.

As for me telling you what you can and cannot post in my threads in future, if you could please keep it to posting about pomegranates, why wood pigeons look so fluffy in cold weather? and where did all the unicorns go?


----------



## c1973 (Feb 3, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			No, throwing 'Things' as you put it at cars is not 'the main thrust of this thread', my OP was about and I'll repeat the subject title again "Scrotes throwing SNOWBALLS at cars", so your post about a 10yr getting hit by a bottle while sad and sickening bears no relevance to my original post. The only comparison is that someone threw something towards a vehicle, after that your point and subject go way off on a tangent.

As for me telling you what you can and cannot post in my threads in future, if you could please keep it to posting about pomegranates, why wood pigeons look so fluffy in cold weather? and where did all the unicorns go?
		
Click to expand...


If you can't see what I was getting at i won't labour the point. Nowt as blind as them what can't see etc etc. And I don't want to spoil the banter.

Obviously you are utterly clueless... 






















As everyone knows that the wood pigeons stole the pomegranates as the juice kept them looking fluffy when it's cold. The unicorns are currently off looking for them underwater (hidden inside narwhals). Unicorns aren't too bright.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 3, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			We aren't talking about Jolly Capers on the heath here,with young children Tossing fluffy Snowballs inbetween Eating Their Waitrose Gooseberry and Cinnamon Yoghurts with mummy.

Im taking it the OP is about gangs of black clad Teenage Scrotes in a rough arse part of town with no respect for anything Hardballing Rock hard Snowballs into anything that moves.

If it happens to you and you get home with a bit dent in your door and your happy with that and the repair bill because "it's just the local Scallys having a bit of fun"  then Theres no problem is there.:thup:



Id be more than a bit Pissed off though!
		
Click to expand...

Yes indeed, kids being kids and playing snowballs, all good fun and part of winter, but a group of 10 lads with hard packed snowballs pelting cars, wrong and dangerous.




c1973 said:



			If you can't see what I was getting at i won't labour the point. Nowt as blind as them what can't see etc etc. And I don't want to spoil the banter.

Obviously you are utterly clueless...
		
Click to expand...

I must be utterly clueless then, thick as two short planks, a couple of bricks short of a full hod, so if you would care to explain your point I would be most appreciative.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Feb 3, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			I must be utterly clueless then, thick as two short planks, a couple of bricks short of a full hod, so if you would care to explain your point I would be most appreciative.
		
Click to expand...

I think you missed his joke at the bottom of his post, where he continued the utterly clueless.

Maybe being less quick to jump onto his post and act offended is in order....


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Feb 3, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I blame the parents!
		
Click to expand...

Woah, I thought it was always the teachers fault? Or the Governments?! Never the parents!


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 3, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			I think you missed his joke at the bottom of his post, where he continued the utterly clueless.

Maybe being less quick to jump onto his post and act offended is in order....
		
Click to expand...

I read the bottom of the post referring to the unicorns etc...I take it the utterly clueless reference was in context with his other post about putting snowballs into perspective.


----------



## c1973 (Feb 3, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			I read the bottom of the post referring to the unicorns etc...I take it the utterly clueless reference was in context with his other post about putting snowballs into perspective.
		
Click to expand...

Well, you took it wrong. 
I felt the full stops 'running off' and then the gap before the rest of it (as is the norm on the forum I thought) made it clear.  The post responding to your response would indicate it was clear, but nevermind. 

The cropping of my post did however manage to alter the context of it completely. Funnily enough not for the better. Hey ho.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 3, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Well, you took it wrong. 
I felt the full stops 'running off' and then the gap before the rest of it (as is the norm on the forum I thought) made it clear.  The post responding to your response would indicate it was clear, but nevermind. 

The cropping of my post did however manage to alter the context of it completely. Funnily enough not for the better. Hey ho. 



Click to expand...


Ahh I see said the blind man


----------



## 6inchcup (Feb 3, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Off topic -My son's teacher had a word with me the other day,apparently she heard him using bad language.
When I asked her what he said she said'Crap'.
I honestly didn't know what to say.
		
Click to expand...

he must have heard you describe your wedge play !!!.:smirk:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 3, 2015)

6inchcup said:



			he must have heard you describe your wedge play !!!.:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I would probably use the word Crap or worse when describing most of my game


----------

